# Arcadia d3 12%



## LeedsAsh (Jul 18, 2011)

After reading alot of bad things about the repti glo 10.0 that came with my viv setup for my beardie I've ordered an Arcadia 12% d3 UVB bulb off of livefood. It should arrive tomorrow and I've just got a couple of questions 

Where should I position the bulb? On the roof of the viv and would I need to suspend it to be closer to my beardie? He's only 2 1/2 month old. My current UVB is on the back wall of the 18" tall viv about 12" high. Would it be okay to keep it here? 

Also how often should I supplement his food with multivits containing d3 now I have this bulb? ATM he's getting calcium once daily and multivits twice a week.

Thanks alot!


----------



## 064ldingla (Nov 8, 2009)

i suspend my uv on the roof, but in the middle so its directly above him using two hooks. Also what you are supplementing his food with seems fine, i dust calcium weekdays and nutrobal weekends.


----------



## LeedsAsh (Jul 18, 2011)

How close should he be to the UVB? At the mo its about 9-12" away from him.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Ask arcadiajohn, I wondered thr sane thing about my 3x3x3. He said a 12% will civer the entire viv. So the roof should be fine. Use : victory:a reflector though.....


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

ash. said:


> *After reading alot of bad things about the repti glo 10.0 that came with my viv setup for my beardie I've ordered an Arcadia 12% d3 UVB bulb off of livefood*. It should arrive tomorrow and I've just got a couple of questions
> 
> Where should I position the bulb? On the roof of the viv and would I need to suspend it to be closer to my beardie? He's only 2 1/2 month old. My current UVB is on the back wall of the 18" tall viv about 12" high. Would it be okay to keep it here?
> 
> ...


9-12" away from the beardie wioll be fine. aslo there's nothing wrong with exo reptoglo, its just that the arcadia bulbs are much better!


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

I had a conversation with Arcadiajohn on this very subject.

The T5 D3+ with a reflector is quite happy giving my beardie it's UV requirement at the specifications I gave him, that was the outcome of my conversation at least. Mine is placed tucked above the wooden strut over the glass doors with the reflector angling it to the far bottom corner of the viv, since having that in place he's basked happily and been back to back shedding at times. That's in a 4x2x2 viv, do the math to work out the distance I was quoting :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Send ArcadiaJohn a PM and explain your set up, he'll clear it all up for you.

I'm not going to quote numbers since this is from memory and I could be out, but let's just say that it's capable range in the set up I gave him he assured me was quite I bit larger than the 12" rule and my beardie's growth and health seems to agree right now!!! :no1:



berbers said:


> 9-12" away from the beardie wioll be fine. aslo there's nothing wrong with exo reptoglo, its just that the arcadia bulbs are much better!


It could be the compact which a good number of starter kits supply for beardies, rather than the tube.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Always willing to advise on our products, 

When setting up an enclosure it is important to try and replicate nature as much as possible. This will then tell you levels of light required, angle of emission and photoperiod. Parks dept websites are handy for finding out weather patterns etc from the country of origin.

Now that we have high power lamps that have a good life span it is important to not hang lamps half way down a viv. We used to have to do this as u.v.b does not travel very far from source and it was the only way to assure good exposure with linear tubes. But the tech availbale has changed....thank God..

The best way to fit a lamp is to mount it in the corner between the roof and the front plate above the door. The use of the right reflector is essential. Lamont emit light and u.v alkali around the tube. An unreflected tube looses around two thirds of the light to vertical reflection waste. The right reflector harnesses the power of the lamp and places the light and u.v back down into the enclosure where it is most needed.

If using T8 12% the animal will need the use of rocks and alike to climb to around 10-12" of the lamp. With Hugh output T5 this distance can very safely be increased. The u.v.b emission from a high output T5 from Arcadia is very similar to a 100w mercury vapour lamp. But obviously this emission is all along the tube not just a narrow spot.

So with such power now available we can also create a good u.v gradient. Much like a thermo gradient light and u.v can be graduated. We know now that cool and shade are just as important to the D3 cycle as heat and u,v.

So if you had a 4 foot viv and were using T5 is would reccomend a 39w lamp. This will light roughly a two thirds of the enclosure. Start the lighting in the hot end so that the cool end is shady. The animal will then u.v regulate.

There is more info in sept PRK which is in the shops now or available for download on the forum root page

John


----------



## LeedsAsh (Jul 18, 2011)

Many thanks for all your replies.

@ Arcadiajohn - i'm using the T8 fluorescent bulb (30W / 900mm / 36") because the starter unit that came with my setup is only for T8 tubes. On the Arcadia bulb box it says to use it with the Arcadia starter unit but will i be okay using the current starter unit? (its an 'INTERPET CONVERTAGEAR' and says its suitable for all makes of T8 tubes up to 30W and 36").

I'll get a reflector ordered tonight and pick up a copy of septembers PRK tomorrow! :2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes it will work,

John.




ash. said:


> Many thanks for all your replies.
> 
> @ Arcadiajohn - i'm using the T8 fluorescent bulb (30W / 900mm / 36") because the starter unit that came with my setup is only for T8 tubes. On the Arcadia bulb box it says to use it with the Arcadia starter unit but will i be okay using the current starter unit? (its an 'INTERPET CONVERTAGEAR' and says its suitable for all makes of T8 tubes up to 30W and 36").
> 
> I'll get a reflector ordered tonight and pick up a copy of septembers PRK tomorrow! :2thumb:


----------



## dean357 (Jun 17, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> So if you had a 4 foot viv and were using T5 is would reccomend a 39w lamp. This will light roughly a two thirds of the enclosure. Start the lighting in the hot end so that the cool end is shady. The animal will then u.v regulate.


Hi John.

With regards to your advise above, I have a 3ft viv, 14" high and 10" front to back, I was going to buy the 39w Arcadia T5 but should I rather get the 24w tube?

Thanks.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

What are you keeping?

John



dean357 said:


> Hi John.
> 
> With regards to your advise above, I have a 3ft viv, 14" high and 10" front to back, I was going to buy the 39w Arcadia T5 but should I rather get the 24w tube?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## dean357 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry, it will be for a baby bearded dragon. Also how long should your UV bulbs be run?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Our lamp are good for one year, this means that they drop to the advertised % after burning in over the first week and will last for a full year based on a normal photo period.

John





dean357 said:


> Sorry, it will be for a baby bearded dragon. Also how long should your UV bulbs be run?


----------

